# Microphone cables? Which one and what length?



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have ordered my mic and will need a XLR m/f microphone cable. Which brand and what length is best. I have a local guitar center. Their cables range from really cheap to top dollar. Just dont know what to buy.

Thank you for you help.:help:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

25 ft is a good length. Around $1 per foot gives good quality at a reasonable price. Brands: Mogami is good but pricey, I think Monster is overpriced, too. Hosa, Live Wire, Atlas Sound, Planet Waves are decent brands. Musician's Gear stuff that I have tried seemed cheaply made to me. Monoprice is always a good choice if you want to order one.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The only issue I’ve consistently seen with cheap mic cables is that the female connector eventually fails. It would be one thing if you’re a musician in a working band, but as long as you’re only using the cable occasionally for REW, no reason not to get the cheapest thing you can find. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

What is the best way to position this mic in the room? ie, point mic at speakers at listening position or mounted straight at listening position?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You didn’t say what kind of mic or what kind of measurements you’re going to take, but for full-range frequency response measurements use a 0-degree calibration file and point the mic at the speaker. For low frequency measurements (subwoofers), mic orientation doesn’t matter. For other acoustical measurements (e.g. ETC) vertical mic orientation can be used.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry about that,

Its a emm6 from Cross spectrum with rew. Im trying to blend in my subwoofer for ht and just measure my room. I think i have a 80 hz mid bump .

musicguy


----------

